# Two pigeons found in Piscataway, NJ



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm a new comer to Pigeon-talk (Pigeons in general  ) I've become "hooked" since a visitor showed up in my yard on Sept. 5. She showed up at our house in the beginning of September. Still comes around once or twice a day to feed and drink with the variety of wildlife I have out back (rather large flock of morning dove's, blue jays, robins, variety of finches, groundhog and a family of squirrels). Many days she just hangs out on our roof. I've not been able to catch her, but through many photos have sort of pieced together the band number -- IF 2006 9149. Between the "F" and the "2" it looks like there's a letter "A" (subscripted if that makes sense). Sent some pictures to Frank Mosca who gave me advice on feed and water (thank you Frank!). With winter right around the corner I'm concerned about this cutie -- plus I know there are a number of hawks in my area. Not quite sure how to catch it though with it hanging out on the roof so much. Setting a trap would invite all the other critters (I'm sure). But I'll keep trying to figure something out 

There is also another pigeon that we've seen twice now since the beginning of October, but no luck so far in getting the band number. Gray with black banding on the wings and an "opal" neck color?

I've attached pictures of both birds if that will help anyone in finding the owner(s) -- the picture of the gray pigeon and the white pigeon standing up were taken Oct 5; the picture of the white pigeon in the grass was taken Sept. 5. 

I also posted to 911PigeonAlert and Renee wrote back telling me that it's a stock band on the white pigeon.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Do you think you could catch either one with with a box trap? It's literally a large cardboard box propped up on a stick with very special treats inside (safflower seed). You just wait until the bird gets under it to eat the treats and you pull the string that you've tied around the stick. Simple, but effective.

The one bird looks like he doesn't feel too well so if it's possible to get him in for treatment, it'd probably be for the best. My best guess is they wouldn't make it through the winter, either one of them. It happens sometimes but it takes an exceptional bird to do it.

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion - I had seen that trap idea looking around online here. The gray one may not be too difficult to catch (assuming I see him/her again... s/he isn't a daily visitor). The white one though sometimes will just hang out on the roof all day -- yesterday she showed up around 11:30 a.m. and stayed on the roof until around 6:30ish p.m. Any suggestions for coaxing it off the roof? She knows there's food and water available and she does walk around alot up there so I don't think she's as tired as she was when she first arrived. I'll keep trying though.

Question though - if I do catch them (either or both) - then what do I keep them in until the owner(s) is tracked down. Based on their size I wouldn't think a plain old cardboard box would be comfty. I'm assuming it would be best to keep them inside? Or is outside, but contained, better as long as it's mild temp.s?

Thanks, in advance, for any suggestions


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Different people have different ways and depending on circumstances, things can be cobbled together. When I've got a sick one, it's pretty common for me to keep them in the living room in a box with a grating on top at the worst. I've got some cages that have a plastic bottom with a wire top and lid. Some folks use the plastic, portable kennels.

Pidgey


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Dezirrae and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. I'm glad you've got these birds listed on the 911 group. Now, like Pidgey says, please try and get them contained. The big box may not be too comfy, but it will work just fine. An overturned laundry basket will also work. The gray one definitely needs help soon and the white one -- well, it's just a matter of time before something decides pigeon is on the menu. 
I suggest keeping them apart if you do manage to catch both of them. That one bird looks pretty sad and you don't want the healthier looking one to catch anything the little gray one might have. 

Don't worry about catching anything from the pigeons. Their diseases are pretty much confined to other pigeons or dove species. Just follow good general hygenie.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a new comer to Pigeon-talk (Pigeons in general  ) I've become "hooked" since a visitor showed up in my yard on Sept. 5. She showed up at our house in the beginning of September. Still comes around once or twice a day to feed and drink with the variety of wildlife I have out back (rather large flock of morning dove's, blue jays, robins, variety of finches, groundhog and a family of squirrels). Many days she just hangs out on our roof. I've not been able to catch her, but through many photos have sort of pieced together the band number -- IF 2006 9149. Between the "F" and the "2" it looks like there's a letter "A" (subscripted if that makes sense). Sent some pictures to Frank Mosca who gave me advice on feed and water (thank you Frank!). With winter right around the corner I'm concerned about this cutie -- plus I know there are a number of hawks in my area. Not quite sure how to catch it though with it hanging out on the roof so much. Setting a trap would invite all the other critters (I'm sure). But I'll keep trying to figure something out
> 
> ...


HI!....Renee here.......just saw your post as I was getting ready to shut down the computer. Both of those birds are young, 2007 racing pigeons. The little gray one looks to be in pretty bad shape. I hope you can catch him soon. If not, I honestly don't think he'll last very much longer.  
Just keep me posted as to what happens. Since Mary (Flitsnowzoom) has seen the post, she'll know to watch for anything that comes through 911. You can actually just update here, unless you catch one or both. That's when we'll need to go back into the 911 database and work the case and try to find clubs/owners/etc............I gotta run. Good luck with these two.
PS: One other thing..........the little gray bird (and I can't tell on the white one) doesn't have a "race" band of any kind on it's leg, so I'm assuming that either both of these birds have been lost for quite a while (weeks, maybe months). Everyone is racing young birds right now, so if lost in a race, they would have another band on the other leg. The white one might be a release bird used for weddings/ceremonies..............hard to tell really.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Good luck with catching these two and thank you for looking out for them.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your responses -- "Bird" (as my husband & I have creatively dubbed the white pigeon  ) has a new friend... doesn't look to be in poor shape from my untrained eye at least. See attached picture.

The new one has a blue IF band on the right leg and a green band on the left. This one is much more "comfortable" with people than "Bird"... the new one came and took a few long drinks of water on my deck and then s/he and "Bird" went down to the yard for awhile to eat. 

They both took off again - but that gave me a chance to get a box trap set up. If that trap catches anything I'll probably laugh myself silly - it's real windy today but hopefully it won't blow over before I get a chance to try it.

"Bird" seems to still be doing fine and uninjured. Haven't seen the little gray one since Friday but keeping an eye out and my hopes high. Lots of woods around me - so s/he could be anywhere.

By they way Renee -- what is a "stock band" (you said that's the kind of band "Bird" had on).


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses -- "Bird" (as my husband & I have creatively dubbed the white pigeon  ) has a new friend... doesn't look to be in poor shape from my untrained eye at least. See attached picture.
> 
> The new one has a blue IF band on the right leg and a green band on the left. This one is much more "comfortable" with people than "Bird"... the new one came and took a few long drinks of water on my deck and then s/he and "Bird" went down to the yard for awhile to eat.
> 
> ...


Dizerrae

Stock bands are bands that only have a single letter and don't designate an actual club. Your clubs have bands made with special letters indicating their club. Of course I don't KNOW (guessing again), but that new birds is possibly a 2007 WTCM bird. These birds were released last week end in VA and they all have the green bands, instead of the white bands. Before long, you'll have a whole flock of pigeons there. LOL


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks (again) Renee 

Well, the happy pair are back again today -- see attached picture. My husband got a cute shot of the "Buddy" -- also attached that picture. And thanks to my husband we have enough close ups of their feet to piece together both their band numbers.

"Bird" is IF A 2006 9149 and "Buddy" is IF EMF 2007 2402. I understand what Renee said about the single letter designating a "stock" band -- but I was on the IF web site looking up EMF and noticed that there is an "A" club identified and both "A" and "EMF" have the same person as the contact. I just thought that was too coincidental. So I gave Val in Hicksville, NY, a call and left him my number and why I was calling. From his message I won't get a call back until tomorrow at the earliest.

In the meantime I've set up two cardboard boxes with towels in the bottom and covered them with taped on plastic bags since it's supposed to start raining here and keep up for the next several days. While that won't contain them, it should hopefully build up their trust in me so that I can catch them if Val says he does want them back and to catch them. I'll keep everyone posted.

So cute to see the two of them together -- especially once they start flying and doing circles and figure 8's over the house and then swoop through the backyard to land on the roof.

Who know's - depending on what Val says I may have some new company for awhile


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Val is the band secretary for the IF, so he's automatically the contact for any stock bands plus he's the band secretary for more than a few clubs. I guess he must be out of town. He's out of town alot. LOL
If he doesn't call you back, let me know. I'll give him a call. Nice pictures. I hope these guys can find somewhere to stay out of the rain. They love to bath in the rain, but only for a short while. Then they want to be dry.

What happened with the blue check bird? Is he gone?
You know, if you want to call me for any thing, you can. I'm down in VA. 276-647-3593. Some days I don't get to get on the forum as much as other days. Phone calls not necessary unless you just want to.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, I'll need to go in the 911 database later and open a file on each bird now that we have band info. Got to go cook dinner now though.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I was wondering why I saw Val's name listed for some many clubs -- guess I didn't fully understand about the stock band thing after all (here I thought "A" was a club... LOL  ). I'm learning alot on this site though! Or trying to  

Thanks Renee for your phone number -- hopefully I won't have an emergancy need... but nice to know there's someone I can in case. 

They haven't "discovered" the boxes yet -- still on the roof.

Haven't seen the other little one since Friday... but s/he wasn't an everyday visitor. I hoping s/he flew home or is snacking happily away in someone else's yard. I'm keeping my eyes open for him and any others in the area now.

I really never realized how beautiful pigeons can be... truly an eye-opening experience having these cuties visiting


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You might be able to coax them down better if you get some safflower seeds--those are often the favorites of domestic pigeons. Safflower seeds are white and are like miniature sunflower seeds in that they have a pretty fatty nut inside.

Pidgey


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

ooo, so cute and puffy.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll give it a try Pidgey - thanks! At least that is something I can pick up locally -- Petco has it on their web site so hopefully it'll be in my local store.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> I'll give it a try Pidgey - thanks! At least that is something I can pick up locally -- Petco has it on their web site so hopefully it'll be in my local store.


You can get them at Wal-Mart too.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Just a quick update -- haven't seen either "Bird" or "Buddy" since dinner time on Wednesday. Hopefully they are on their way home  It was pouring here yesterday and today was partly sunny, but high winds & chilly. I'll continue keeping an eye out for them in the area. Also, Renee - I didn't hear back from Val, but it probably is a mute point now. On the other hand, I would love to know when either/both make it home  
Thanks everyone here for being soooo helpful though! I'll sure be better prepared the next time (hopefully) one of these beauty's comes to visit 

P.S. Very happy belated b-day Renee!!! Hope you had a joyfilled day!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> Just a quick update -- haven't seen either "Bird" or "Buddy" since dinner time on Wednesday. Hopefully they are on their way home  It was pouring here yesterday and today was partly sunny, but high winds & chilly. I'll continue keeping an eye out for them in the area. Also, Renee - I didn't hear back from Val, but it probably is a mute point now. On the other hand, I would love to know when either/both make it home
> Thanks everyone here for being soooo helpful though! I'll sure be better prepared the next time (hopefully) one of these beauty's comes to visit
> 
> P.S. Very happy belated b-day Renee!!! Hope you had a joyfilled day!!!


Well, hopefully they decided to go home. I called Val a couple of days ago about some other birds and I haven't heard from him either. He may be out of town or something. So, if you see the birds again, you know the drill!!  
Oh, and thanks for the B-day wishes. Had a pretty good but uneventful day. I just don't get as excited about BD's as I used to........


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Some good news -- "Bird" is still hanging around. I was away on business Sunday through last night but my husband told me that he thought bird came back on Tuesday and Wednesday. And she's eatting and drinking quite happily in the back yard now. Since I just got into town late last night I'm going to run out for safflower (sp?) seed in a bit and see if I can capture her today or tomorrow. 

Renee, if you do hear from Val, can you pass along the bird's number (IF A 2006 9419) for me? If the owner doesn't want the bird back or can't be tracked down, I'd like to adopt her (become rather attached to her  ). But of course, I do have to catch her first


----------

